# tyre pressures?



## sparkmik (Apr 23, 2008)

My Hymer is fitted with CP tyres psi rated at 80 is that all round? they are an after fit by the last owner, and are not mentioned in the Fiat manual that came with the car ,any hints are welcome

MiK





site helper note - split out from older thread


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The answer is to have the vehicle weighed, put the front wheels on first and then the whole vehicle. so that you know the loading on each axle. You can also contact the makers of the tyre you choose and get a tyre pressure based on those figures and a recommendation as to the best tyre as well.

cabby


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

this will give you a guide 80 psi seems high to run at

http://www.motorcaravanning.com/tyresafe_mh_tyres_08.pdf

joe


----------



## sparkmik (Apr 23, 2008)

*Reply*

Ok many thanks guys in my Hymer book I found an addendum pasted into the back in German that said 5bar this worked out to be 72psi so filled at that, the tyre max is as I said rated to 80psi and the loading factors look to right according to the page in the book thank god for Bablefish and scan cut and paste, it's a bit late for weighing now as I'm off on Sat but as I said all the figures look right

MiK


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I think you will find that the max pressure shown on the sidewall is ONLY applicable in North America (no I dont know why either)


----------

